# Conservation Ideas?



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

After finding a decent quail population, what do you guys recomend doing to keep the population growing or atleast stable? 

Predator control? 
Only shoot 2-3 birds instead of your limit of 5?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

With large clutch sizes I don't think limiting your harvest is needed. I would look at predator control and habitat enhancement to increase brood success.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, you are going to have to look at predator control and the weather. 

Where I hunt in Arizona you will have tons of birds one year and none the next, and in the years that they are down you will see a lot more hawks, owls, and skunks running around. Drier years the birds will also be down more than in wetter years.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

I can provide predator control


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Predator control is something I will most likly end up doing, but I can only kill what I can legally trap/shoot (coyotes, skunks, etc). Is there anything I can do about the hawks/owls?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

mtnrunner260 said:


> With large clutch sizes I don't think limiting your harvest is needed. I would look at predator control and habitat enhancement to increase brood success.


How does one go about enhancing the quail habitat?

What do you mean by large clutch sizes?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

They lay lots of eggs so large clutch size. 
They need cover. Quail don't fight off predators. They hide from them. 
Is this private or public land?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Public land


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

If it is private land and you are wanting improve habitat might I suggest contacting your local UDWR biologist and/or NRCS office etc.......From my own observations in my local area what we are lacking for habitat is that low to mid canopy woody shrub cover. Extremely lacking are the berry shrubs like currant, buffaloberry, sumac etc......These habitat components provide loafing, concealment, food, and nesting. 

Predation control is good but is often a function of habitat quality. Improve the habitat and the better results you will get from your predator control.

my .02 cents


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well the quail population well be fine just the need food and water and also in real wet year the quail will have a 3 clutch of egg in dry year the they only have 1 clutch of egg just remember these are desert quail


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Donate your Christmas trees to conservation groups like PF. They use them to improve habitat to provide more cover for the birds.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Is there anything I can do to improve the habitat on this public land? Anything I can do so the quail can better hide their nests from predators?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Do you know who owns the land? If not I can help you with that.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

The one big important thing that has nothing to do with habitat and predators is hunting do not over hunt one spot or covey if you shot a couple in sat and somebody shoots a few more sun and so And so on pretty soon the quail are gone that is something that helps as well


----------

